

Apple Acquires Burstly, which owns Testflight (iOS beta testing platform) - ljf
http://www.macrumors.com/2014/02/21/apple-may-acquire-testflight/

======
kalleboo
With all the problems we're having with provisioning profiles and device
limits, this could either be really good news, or really bad news...

------
philp
Interestingly enough Testflight dropped support for Android yesterday!

[http://www.androidpolice.com/2014/02/20/testflight-beta-
test...](http://www.androidpolice.com/2014/02/20/testflight-beta-testing-and-
deployment-service-is-dropping-android-support-march-21st/)

